# Seachem SuperGlue



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw this today digging around seachem website http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishGlue.html


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's nice stuff for attaching moss and such to stones. It will show up white once cured so just use a little bit at a time. Of course, this is exactly the same as Krazy Glue Gel or Gorilla Glue super glue gel.  

It will even cure under water.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Now if you put Amanio name on it, you could charge $25 for a tube of superglue.


----------

